# Where to buy Pellet Stove Auger Motors (I.E. GearMotor) without spending a fortune for OEM??



## Don2222 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello

Does anyone know of any good places to buy a wood pellet stove Auger motor? Please put in a link. 
This is what I have found so far.
Prices are all over the map
Hello

$18.99 - 1.5 RPM 115 VAC GEARMOTOR
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1760&catname=electric

$97.10 - DAYTON Gearmotor, 1.0 RPM, Torque 100, 115V, Open 
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-AC-Gearmotor-1LNG2

$113.40 - Avalon Auger Motor 90-0191 1 RPM
http://woodheatstoves.com/avalon-auger-motor-900191-1-rpm-p-9587.html

$132.00 - Englander 1 RPM Counter Clockwise Auger Motor
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Englander_Auger_Motor_p/pp7100.htm

Specs on Auger Motor Pic1 below. 
*(Is 1.5 RPM close enough to a 1.0 RPM for replacement??)*
The price is right!!
1.5 RPM 115 VAC GEARMOTOR
New, Merkle-Korff inline gearmotor. Model 4590UI-046. Made to drive auger on corn/pellet stoves. Aluminum gear housing. Six 10-32 bolt hole face mount on 1-15/16" - 4-5/16" x 2-3/8" centers.

SPECIFICATIONS

    Speed 1.5 RPM
    Voltage 115 AC
    Amperage 0.6 Amps
    Torque 16 in. lbs.
    Rotation CW 

    Duty Intermittent
    Enclosure Open
    Mount 6 holes on face
    Shaft 3/8" dia. x 7/8 w/3/8-16 LH thread
    Size 2-3/4" x 2-3/4" x 4-3/4"
    Shpg. 3 lbs.

Specs below on Auger Motor Pic2
    Model: PP7000-PSP-WHS 12-1010-EPP
    Shipping Weight: 4lbs
    Manufactured by: Avalon

  This auger motor fits many pellet stoves including these: Avalon, Lopi, Envirofire, Whitfield, Waterford Erin, Pellet   Master, Regency and Heat N Glo Pellet Stoves. This motor has a clockwise rotation as you face the auger shaft.

    Breckwell part #C-E-017 1 rpm pellet stoves
    Envirofire Part#SIEF001
    Avalon Part#90-0191

    And all Whitfield Pellet Stoves
    This auger motor also fits most stoves requiring a 1 rpm motor 
    with a clockwise rotation when facing the auger-shaft side
    Replaces ECM 1 rpm 
    shop notes PP7000-PSP or 12-1010-EPP 
    Product warranty one year


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd use a gleason Avery. One of the best built out there. You can buy direct. Less than $100 clams and continues duty rated!

IMHO Don't waste you money on an intermitten duty motor.


----------



## bcb1 (Jan 12, 2012)

+1 on Gleason Avery.  The one that came installed on my brand new Harman stove was a bit noisy, but the dealer swapped it out and the new one is dead silent.  The tech said that isn't totally unusual, he does see a noisy one every now and then.  But overall, he said that he sees very few G-A motors fail, and he's been doing Harman service for years.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 13, 2012)

Jason Munson  :lol:


----------



## JoeS (Jan 13, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Jason Munson  :lol:



That's just wrong!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought one from CSH incorporated. Not to bad of a deal. I had to reverse the direction of the motor (flip C frame). 

Just a thought. I had a few different avenues last year and the Gleason Avery was highly talked of then. 

http://www.cshincorporated.com/product_info.php/products_id/10184


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 13, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> I bought one from CSH incorporated. Not to bad of a deal. I had to reverse the direction of the motor (flip C frame).
> 
> Just a thought. I had a few different avenues last year and the Gleason Avery was highly talked of then.
> 
> http://www.cshincorporated.com/product_info.php/products_id/10184



I bought one of these a year or two ago...still works great.....


----------



## imacman (Jan 13, 2012)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know of any good places to buy a wood pellet stove Auger motor? Please put in a link.......


  Best deal around....uses spherical bearings on the gear case, and has a thicker "stack" for more torque.

www.gleasonavery.com/catalog/pellet-corn-stove-motors.html


----------



## Flammam (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a used gleason avery model A901 hows 55.00 shipped sound? Only used one season


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello

Another good place for only $59.95 are made by FASCO
http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/fireplace.htm

For Englander stoves just flip the transformer for CCW rotation.

Rotation: CW facing shaft
Torque: 100 inch pounds
Continuous Duty
Shaft: 3/8" x 1" (no hole in shaft)
mfgr: Fasco / Von Weise
6 bolt holes: 8-32
Motor DIM: 2.75" x 4 5/8"
Bolt holes:
2 3/8" X 2 3/8" (top 4)
1 15/16" (bottom)

*Cross Reference:*
4515U1-063 (1 RPM)
Whitfield Quest, 93-0194
12046300 (1 RPM)
ECM-6, V07524ACD9, Traditions & Profile series stoves, Avalon, Austroflamm Breckwell, Merkle-Korff, National steel Crafters, Lennox Hearth 6216, Earth stove, Envirofire, Lopi, Pellet Master R7-RGM451, V08038AA09, 6216, CAR003, 6807
Fasco V003, Rotom R7-RGM451
*NON REVERSIBLE*

Pellet Stove Auger Gear Motor
1.0 RPM, 120 Volts, 60hz, .51 amps PV003 $59.95


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don, I replaced 2 of the auger OEM gear motors in my 25-PDVC in the last 2 years( they got hot and failed)  with the Gleason Avery gear motors. The GA motors  are vastly superior, stronger, quieter, cooler, and have a lot more torque--- It's like night and day.... I bought one on Ebay last Summer for $45.00 and found another used one at a yard sale for $10.00 !  As imacman said above, they can be bought from GA, the shopping cart price is $3.99 plus shipping.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lorne41 said:


> Don, I replaced 2 of the auger OEM gear motors in my 25-PDVC in the last 2 years( they got hot and failed) with the Gleason Avery gear motors. The GA motors are vastly superior, stronger, quieter, cooler, and have a lot more torque--- It's like night and day.... I bought one on Ebay last Summer for $45.00 and found another used one at a yard sale for $10.00 ! As imacman said above, they can be bought from GA, the shopping cart price is $3.99 plus shipping.


 
Wow if I could get them that cheap I would. The one above for $59.95 is made by FASCO. They make good stuff too.

I just made a video on the older noisey MKs if you want to see!
See this thread
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...p-auger-motor-quits-after-long-warm-up.85404/


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Wow if I could get them that cheap I would. The one above for $59.95 is made by FASCO. They make good stuff too.
> 
> I just made a video on the older noisey MKs if you want to see!
> See this thread
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...p-auger-motor-quits-after-long-warm-up.85404/


 
Right place---Right time.


----------



## dave64 (Mar 29, 2012)

i bought this one on amazon



 by Auger Motor
5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (22 customer reviews) |      Like    (8)
Price: *$59.95*


In Stock.
Ships from and sold by *ELECTRIC MOTOR WAREHOUSE*.







2 new from $59.95


----------



## Cozy Old Coot (Mar 30, 2012)

I replaced both auger motors in my Englander 25PDVC last fall with ones from a guy selling them on eBay, his listed price includes free shipping.

They are a "Gleason Avery" Model A901 1RPM Motor.

Here is a link to one of them: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUGER-MOTOR...793?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256d3df489


----------



## DV (Mar 30, 2012)

JoeS said:


> That's just wrong!


Wow. I'd hate to get Musoned.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 30, 2012)

dave64 said:


> i bought this one on amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello

I really appreciate and respect all the auger motor advise and research that was done here. One thing I noticed is that ALL brands used in Englander pellet stoves have been upgraded over the years and of course not at the same time. The Gleason-Avery had a big advantage over the Merkle-Koriff for quite a while because of the G-A upgrades. Maybe it is due to the higher volume production of the MK motors, I do not know. There is a thread that shows a G-A motor posted by KingOfTheNorth that shows a sealed motor shaft but not a sealed shaft that turns the auger. See >
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/25-pdvc-auger-motor-overheating.24847/


Anyway I am trying to find the best continuous duty auger motor sealed everywhere possible on the Market today 03/2012.
The CSH auger motor in my previous post maybe it?

Here is more info on it from the source.
"Heavy Duty Strongest Available Design"
http://www.multiproducts.com/ac-gearmotors/ac-9000.htm

*Model 9000AC - AC Gearmotor*

Our most robust and cost-effective heavy-duty gearmotor offering an industry standard mounting allowing for easy retrofit into existing applications. Output shaft can exit from either side of the gearcase in addition to dual shaft extensions. The gearcase can handle a continuous torque rating up to 200 inlb. Available gear ratios allow output speeds ranging between 1 to 40 RPM.
Available AC voltages from 110 Volt through 240 Volt allow us to meet virtually any domestic, or international, single phase voltage requirement. Dual voltage and both 60 Hz and 50 Hz coils are available. The gearcase is made from sturdy die-cast zinc with extensive use of powdered metal gears. Cut steel gears and optional soft metal or nylon gearing for noise-sensitive applications is available. High quality oil-impregnated bronze sleeve bearings are standard with optional needle bearings available upon request. Large diameter idler pins help ensure long life. Output shaft diameters range from 3/8” through 1/2” with flats, keyways, threads, or square ends to meet your application needs.

*Model 9901-A*

*Item #:* 9901-A

Performance Data (Ref.)
Voltage 120 Volt 60 Hz
Rotation CCW
Idle Speed 1.3 RPM
Idle Amps 0.4
Rated Speed 1.0 RPM
Rated Torque 90 inlb
Stall Torque 200+ inlb
Stall Amps 0.45
Part Number Spec 9901-A
*Product Details*

Versatile, Standard Industry Mounting
Heavy Duty Zinc die-cast Housing
Common Industry Output Speed and Torque
Standard 3/8" Diameter Output Shaft with 1" Extension
High Temperature Spherical Bushings on Motor
Robust Output Flange Bearings in Gearcase
2 - 12" Long Motor Hook-up Wires
Heavy Duty Geartrain Design
Nylon High Speed Gear for Smooth Operation
Download Motor Specifications


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello

New Merkle-Korff Ind newer design Auger Motor for Pellet Stove - Hear how it sounds


Merkle-Koriff Industries
B4415 /B4415UI
P/N CU-047042
115v 60HZ 0.40 A
Z P Class "B"
ES3737 M SL10411

Same as this Merkle-Korff on the England Stove Works Web Site
http://www.englanderstoves.com/store/10-CDV_Parts.html

*CU-047042 2.4 RPM Motor (4 lbs. each)*
*$130.98 *
2.4 rpm auger ('feed') motor for our Multi-Fuel unit - models with 10-CPM, 49-SHCPM, 49-SHCPML or 49-TRCPM in the model number.
ALSO is the auger ('feed') motor for the pellet utility furnace (models with "PUF" in model number) AND the Pellet Auxiliary Heater (models with 25-PAH, 55-SHPAH, 55-SHPAHL or 55-TRPAH in the model number).
ALSO is the stirrer motor (turns the stirrer) for the Corn Stove - model numbers 10-CDV, 49-SHC22 or 49-TRC22.


----------



## St_Earl (May 29, 2014)

looking for a motor that fits the quad/heatilator  spec for  feed motor part number 812-4421

just googled it and it's $160 to $180.  AYFKM?
http://www.amazon.com/Quadra-Fire-Auger-Motor-812-4421/dp/B00H59O1DG


----------



## Mt Bob (May 29, 2014)

Unfortunatly quad motors are a breed different,but there is a gleason avery square motor that may work,rpms slightly different.Unless you want to modify stove.Also,depending on what the problem is,the motor capacitor is known to cause problems and can be replaced without replacing the motor.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 29, 2014)

Buy the way eses has some used ones on ebay right now.


----------



## St_Earl (May 30, 2014)

thanks, bob. i just noticed it making a buzzing noise.
it's feeding fine though.

i'll have to look into the capacitor scenario.
seems like one youtube video showing a buzzing motor actually mentioned the capacitor.
but as i said, it is working normally except for the buzz.
any suggestions/links for the best info on this capacitor issue?

the used motors i have seen so far are so close to the lower new prices that i can hardly see the advantage.

$140 used. $169 new.
if that's how it is, i'd just go for a new one.

do let me know if there are cheaper ones out there.
i'm not familiar with eses.


----------



## Mt Bob (May 30, 2014)

earth sense    http://pellethead.com/categories.ph...ire-Stove-Parts/Electrical-Parts/Auger-Motors http://woodheatstoves.com/feed-motor-capacitor-p-2062.html


----------



## MountainSean (Jun 2, 2014)

I have sold many Gleason Avery and a ton of Merkle Korff motors. Personally I find very little of consequence to distinguish between them. I have had quiet MKs and quiet GAs and noisy ones of each. I have had to replace GAs that were leaking oil around the output shaft and MKs leaking around the output shaft etc etc.  A side by side comparison of the features of each the only listed difference is the Gleason Avery motors state they have "*Bearings*: Spherical" While the Merkle Korff says " *Bearings: *Self-aligning sintered bronze with large oil reservoir."  even the torque output while generally higher on Gleason Avery motors is matched by MK motors, they just aren't as popular. I do have to say that I have sold and replaced far more Merkle Korff auger motors with a lot of years inside Whitfield pellet stoves that have been running for 20+ years before the motors gave out, and a good amount of the time it was from that bushing in the gear box wearing out. (The .08c fix as Butkus calls it) I haven't seen the same length of durability from Gleason Avery auger motors, but that is my personal experience, others may vary. The new design you are looking at Don has been out for at least a year and a half, probably longer but I didn't pay that much attention to when they changed. I attempted to make a video showing the difference in sound between two of the motors I have on hand here but I had some technical difficulties. I may try and add a video later.


----------



## St_Earl (Jun 5, 2014)

i'd be interested to know how long people have had their quadrafire feed motors last. (812-4421)
i'm wondering if i'm overreacting by replacing mine just because it's starting to get a little noisy.
the auger isn't running backwards, so i don't want to spend even more for just the jumper wire/capacitor that i'll get with a new motor anyway.

i know that in a one off situation, my motor could indeed be dying.
it's just that three seasons for a part that costs a minimum of pennies within reach of $170, could really eat into the savings i want from burning pellets.
i got excited when i found one for $128. but no free shipping so it comes up to just about the same as other vendors on ebay.

well, i'm biting the bullet anyway. i'll probably put the new one in and keep the older one as the spare.
and yes, this motor could well run for many more years as is.
and it might quiet down if i clean it. but i still want a spare. and at some point i will have to cough up the dough.

what pisses me off most is the sneaking feeling i'm being ripped off by a company just trading on their brand name and the fact they have an exclusively fitting part.

wish i could get a non OEM for my mine.


----------

